# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Virga Jesse Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Virga Jesse Ziekenhuis
Stadsomvaart 11
Hasselt

Bezoek de website van Virga Jesse Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Virga Jesse Ziekenhuis.*

----------

